# Growing in hay bales



## kalikisu (Jan 31, 2009)

This is a weird but interesting link I found about growing in hay bales. Has anyone tried this method? It looks neat.
hXXp://www.digitaljournal.com/article/201052


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 31, 2009)

nope never seen anyone grow in hay bails would just make your plants another foot and half taller and easyer to spot


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 1, 2009)

did not look at it like that.LOL


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah you want your plants out of site and hidden thats why alot of people top their plants and use lst to get rid of that christmas tree shaped plant


----------



## 85cannabliss (Feb 1, 2009)

just a thought, but, ive been thinking of a way i could use a nice little private, part of a stream as a sort of NFT way to grow. and i think KALIKISU may have just found my solution!!

:goodposting: THANK YOU, KALIKISU  :48:


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 1, 2009)

NTF??? and if your going to do this 85 post some pics so we see how it turns out!!


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 1, 2009)

Cant you bury the bale? I would think it would help to break down the bale to nutes and hold moisture better. For a gorilla grow it may just work.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 1, 2009)

gorilla (sic) grow?:rofl: 
great idea though. Yeah, why not.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 2, 2009)

take a long long time to dig a hole big enough to bury a hay bale their not small lol


----------



## 420benny (Feb 2, 2009)

I have grown flowers and veggies in hay bales. Not worth it, IMO. Bales dry out very fast and seem to suck the nutes into them making for stunted plants. The bales were awesome the next year for mulch and compost, though. They were full of worms


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 2, 2009)

i was thinking that myself hay dont contain water for very long in the hot sun in the summer you would have to water it way to much to make it worth it


----------

